# Mineral Spirit



## Woodythepecker (16 Jan 2005)

My old mum wants me to redo her wooded flooring, which means removing the wax. The trouble is she has a problem with her breathing and so i do not want to use anything that might bring on an attack. With this in mind i remember that i read a article somewhere which recommended using a "Odorless Mineral Spirit", but not having used this before i have no idea where to get it.

Have any of you come across this? If so where can i buy some?

She is 98 next month and so i do not want to use any of the normal wax removing products as the ones i have used before all have a strong smell.

Regards

Woody


----------



## Alf (17 Jan 2005)

Woody,

I've searched and searched and come up with nothing better than tiny bottles for artists. And that's as long as I've recalled correctly and mineral spirit is also white spirit. If I haven't then consider myself suitably red-faced.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Woodythepecker (17 Jan 2005)

Alf same here, but i did not even come up with the artists bottles. Its a mystery.

But i now have at least got somewhere to start looking. I will phone a local art shop who may be able to tell me where i can get a larger bottle.

I don't think that it is white spirit, or if it is it has not got the smell. Like i said i remember reading somewhere that it is odorless.

Thanks for the info, i am sure it will help.

Regards

Woody


----------



## Chris Knight (17 Jan 2005)

Woody,

Just bear in mind that odour, or lack of it does not predicate toxicity - consider Carbon Monoxide as an example. 

Any hydrocarbon based solvent, smelly or not will produce vapours and these may affect your mother. Safest by far is to move her out whilst the job is done.


----------



## Woodythepecker (17 Jan 2005)

Chris, excuse my French but i just bloody knew that there had to be a catch somewhere.
In the article i read it stated that it melted the wax, so i should have known that it would not be that gently.

As you say i will have to move her out and she can come and stay with us for the weekend.

Saying that i would still like to use the mineral spirit because at least it doesn't stink. 
So just incase the art supplies shop cannot help, if anyone can point me in the direction of a bigger bottle i will be grateful

Alf, take a pat on the back because it looks like you were right.

And Chris, many, many thanks. You have prevented what could have been a nasty attack.

Regards

Woody


----------



## Terry Smart (17 Jan 2005)

Woody

Couple of suggestions...

I assume you've discounted the idea of removing the wax mechanically? Those big floor sanders can be very effective.

I can't help but think your search may well be in vain, sorry. An alternative would be to get along to a car body shop suppliers and get a de-waxing/de-greasing solvent. It will undoubtedly smell and will require some common sense in handling, but they usually work very well and the solvent will evaporate quickly and the smell should disperese fairly quickly too with the advantage of not having to use as much so not introducing to much into the local environment.

Hope this might help


----------



## ike (17 Jan 2005)

How about using one of these. The 65mm carbide version (SAN665) would be weapon of my choice.

cheers

Ike


----------



## Sgian Dubh (19 Jan 2005)

Woody, I'd guess you were reading an American magazine or article. Mineral spirits is the US name for what we call white spirits or paint thinner in the UK-- I lived and worked in the US for ten years explaining how I know. 

There are makers over there that do make 'odorless' (sic) mineral spirits. They do have an odour, but it's much less pungent than regular stuff.

I don't know if there's a UK maker of odourless white spirits-- I haven't looked. Slainte.


----------



## Woodythepecker (19 Jan 2005)

Sgian, i suspect that you are right about it being a US article.

What part of the states did you live in? I lived and worked in California for 3 years back in the 70/80's and would you believe it my stepson (Mike.C) is over there at the moment working for the very same company. coincidence or what? Nothing to do with me, he got offered the contract and he didn't realise i had worked for them until he came over to see us that night. A bit of the Twilight Zone.

ike for some reason your link does not work.

Terry not having used one of those large sanders before i was not sure if they would be suitable. Don't they spit out huge amounts of dust?
Your car body de-waxing solvent sounds good and i will look into it.

I was also told that Liberon wax remover is good, has anyone used this?

My mum is coming to stay with us this weekend so that we can get stuck in and hopefully get it finished in a couple of days.

Thanks again for your advice.

Regards

Woody


----------



## Sgian Dubh (20 Jan 2005)

Woody, I lived in Houston, TX. A lively place for sure, but the climate in those parts is as miserable as sin for 7 or 8 months of the year. 95-- 100°F and 60-- 90% RH day after day. 

Not easy to do hard physical work like building furniture in those conditions in an uninsulated every expense spared tin workshop with no climate control. That sort of workshop is the norm in that part of the world. Slainte.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Feb 2005)

I'm a native US citizen, and I can tell you that "odorless" mineral spirts is ANYTHING but. It may smell less, but it's still quite pungent.


----------



## Woodythepecker (14 Feb 2005)

Hi Mike, thanks for the info and welcome to the forum.

I think that your name eg: MikeC may at sometime cause a problem, because my son actually uses Mike.C on this forum. As it happens he is working in the US at the moment. Small world heh!

Regards

Woody


----------



## Anonymous (15 Feb 2005)

Woodythepecker":14yssfyp said:


> Hi Mike, thanks for the info and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I think that your name eg: MikeC may at sometime cause a problem, because my son actually uses Mike.C on this forum. As it happens he is working in the US at the moment. Small world heh!
> 
> ...



Thanks. Yes, I have the curse of a common name (for you Scots out there, the last one is "Campbell"; even MORE common!)

I use this name on most of the woodworking related boards that I frequent, so had just used it out of habit. I'll try to disambiguate myself so I don't get your son's good name tarnished with my ramblings... =)


----------



## Noel (15 Feb 2005)

MikeC, just stick a good avatar on your profile which will appear on your posts and maybe enter your location as well. That way there'll be less confusion, if indeed there'll be any at all...
Good to have you on board.

Noel


----------

